# Καναρίνια > Φροντίδα - Κλουβιά -  Αξεσουάρ >  Κατάλληλες πατήθρες

## redmakis

Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω τους πιο έμπειρους ποιές πατήθρες είναι οι πιο κατάλληλες για την υγεία των ποδιών των πουλιών μας. Εγω χρησιμοποιώ τις κλασσικές χρωματιστές που μοιάζουν με κλαδί και θέλω να τις αλλάξω με καλαμακια λευκα. Ποιες είναι κατάλληλες;

----------


## ninos

Καβίλιες μέτρου. Αγοράζεις και τις κόβεις στις διαστάσεις που θέλεις.

----------


## redmakis

Ευχαριστώ πολύ. Από Πειραιά μεριά που μπορώ να τα βρώ αυτά;

----------


## ninos

Σε μαγαζί με είδη ξυλουργείου.

----------


## Gardelius

*Πατήθρες, φτιάξε τις μόνος σου!*

----------


## xrisam

Mάκη είναι πολύ εύκολο να φτιάξεις και από φυσικά κλαδιά στην ίδια λογική με τις καμβίλιες όπως θα δεις στο υπόμνημα. Και εγώ χειροποιητές έχω στα πουλάκια μου απο ευκαλυπτο και είναι ότι πρέπει για τα ποδαράκια τους, τα νυχάκια και το ραμφάκι τους.

----------


## θωμας

εγω εβαλα απο τη ροδια μου , δε βρηκα πουθενα οτι ειναι τοξικη

----------


## antonisveria

Το ξύλο απο ακτινίδιο κανει για πατήθρα;
κλαδεψε ενας γειτονας και εβγαλε πολλα και ωραια κλαδια αλλα δεν γνωριζω αν κανει για καναρινια....ευχαριστω

----------


## jk21

σαν φρουτο ειναι ασφαλες απο οτι γνωριζω (εχει και λουτεινη ) αλλα απο οτι λεει εδω ,μαλλον και το ξυλο του 

http://www.chinchillas2home.co.uk/safewoods.htm

Tropical fruit like *KIWI and STAR fruits are in the 'Magnoliophyta' division of the plant kingdom 
A fruit that contain seeds, both woods from these fruits are safe
 (generally more a 'vine' wood similar to that of the grape vines)
http://www.answers.com/main/ntquery?...=Magnoliophyta*

----------


## xplast

Τα καλάμια κάνουν για πατήθρες; Βρίσκω πολλά στην θάλασσα και έτοιμα (ξεφλουδισμένα και ξερά).

----------


## johnakos32

Τα καλάμια θέλουν προσοχή διότι μπορεί να είναι μολυνσμενα,  αφού προηγηθεί απολύμανση,  βρασμός σε νερό με ξύδι και στεγνώσουν είναι κατάλληλα. 
Είναι εξαιρετικές ρυψώνες για ψειρες όμως. 
Ίσως κάποια να έχουν μεγάλη διάμετρο για τα πόδια των καναρίνιων.

----------


## xplast

Υπόψιν ότι κρατάω μόνο όσα είναι θαλασσοβγαλμένα και έχουν ασπρίσει από τον ήλιο

----------


## jk21

Χρηστο μια που εχεις κοντα θαλλασα 

τι θα ελεγες για σχοινι ιστιοπλοικο; καλυτερο απο τα καλαμια  , να σαι σιγουρος

----------


## xplast

Θα το ψάξω και για αυτό. Να δω αποδοχή πρώτα και μετά. Τα δικά μου στην αρχή δεν τα θέλαν τα καλάμια.

----------


## binary

> τι θα ελεγες για σχοινι ιστιοπλοικο; καλυτερο απο τα καλαμια , να σαι σιγουρος


Δημήτρη Καλημέρα.

Σχετικά με το σχοινί αυτό από που μπορείς να το αγοράσεις? Επίσης θα μπορούσες να μου πεις σχτικά με πλύσιμο / απολύμανση / στέγνωμα κλπ?

Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## jk21

Χρηστο - Νεκταριε ,υπαρχει σε μαγαζια με σιδηρικα ,χρωματα  ,σε μαγαζια με ναυτιλιακα ειδη και σε καποια μαγαζια (αυτο για τον Νεκταριο που ειναι αθηνα ) στο κεντρο της αθηνας ,εκει κοντα σε αλλα με βοτανα 

Υπαρχουν ποιοτητες ειτε συνθετικο ,ειτε βαμβακερο και καποια που τριβονται - φθειρονται πιο ευκολα (ειχα ακουσει για καποιο που πουλουσε γνωστο υπερκαταστημα ) ενω καποια αλλα ειναι ιδιαιτερα ανθεκτικα 

δεν το αφηνουμε αλλο ,αν δουμε σημεια φθορας .Ειναι οικονομικοτατο και περα απο καποιες φορες που μπορουμε να το πλυνουμε ,μετα καλα ειναι να το αλλαζουμε .

Η διαδικασια πλυσιματος ειναι 

μουλιασμα σε νερο με υγρο για τα πιατα και λιγη χλωρινη ή betadine και μετα τριψιμου με σφουγγαρι και ξεπλυμα ή ενα δευτερο χερι για καλυτερο καθαρισμα και φυσικα καλο στεγνωμα μετα ) 

Ειναι το πλεον ενδεδειγμενο σε περιπτωση ποδοδερματιτιδας (γιατι ειναι αρκετα μαλακο για το πελμα ) αλλα μπορει να το χρησιμοποιουμε και σε μονιμη βαση και το κανω τα τελευταια χρονια 

Σε νεοσσους εννοειται παρατηρουμε αν η διαμετρος που εχουμε ,τους βολευει  

Θελω να κανω μια παρατηρηση ειτε για το καλαμι (αν ειναι κομμενο εγκαρσια ) ειτε για τις πλαστικες πατηθρες .Κοιταξτε πως συχνα τα πουλακια ,ποιανουν την πατηθρα 




αν ειχαμε καποια απο τις αλλες πατηθρες ,η βαση του πελματος του πουλιου (εκει που συνηθως εμφανιζεται η ποδοδερματιτιδα ) θα ακουμπουσε πλαγιως στην αιχμηρη γωνια της πατηθρας .......

----------


## binary

Δημήτρη *+Ευχαριστώ+*

----------


## geon

εγώ έχω βάλει και καλάμι.. είναι οκ ή να το βγάλω ?

----------


## Efthimis98

Καλύτερα βγάλε το!! Το καλάμι αποτελεί κρυψώνα για ψείρες και είμαι σίγουρος πως δεν τις θες στο κοπάδι σου. Προτίμησε ένα ή και περισσότερα από ένα είδη φυσικών ξύλων που περιγράφονται στο αντίστοιχο θέμα: Ποια φυσικά κλαδιά είναι ασφαλή?

----------


## jk21

Στο ποστ 16 Γιωργο ,αν το διαβασες ,τι καταλαβες;

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Είχα βάλει πατήθρες από σχοινί και θέλησα να τις αντικαταστήσω. Δυστυχώς όμως το νέο σχοινί που πήρα αποδείχθηκε ότι δεν είναι καλό ποιοτικά και το μαδάνε. Για να αποφύγω λοιπόν τα χειρότερα τις έβγαλα άμεσα και έντυσα τα πλαστικά κλαδάκια που έχω με αυτά τα χάρτινα με άμμο ειδικά για πουλιά. Είναι κατάλληλα?

----------


## vasilis.a

τι καλυτερο απο φυσικα κλαδια σε διαφορετικο παχος?θεωρω πως με τον καιρο θα δημιουργει προβληματα στο πελμα των πουλιων.

----------


## Efthimis98

Όχι όχι. Τουλάχιστον όχι όλες τις πατήθρες. Δε θα πρέπει όλη μέρα το πόδι του πουλιού να έρχεται σε επαφή με αυτά. Ναι μεν τα νύχια τρίβονται περισσότερο αλλά το ποδι μπορεί να εμφάνισει διάφορα προβλήματα λόγω αυτή της τραχύτητας. Μία μόνο άσε με αυτή την επιφάνεια άμμου. Οι άλλες να είναι ξύλινες ή σχοινένιες.

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Μια έβαλα σε κάθε κλουβί. Η άλλη παρέμεινε ως είχε πλαστική. 
Και γω το σκέφτηκα ότι δεν είναι και η καλύτερη λύση, απλά για να μην πατάνε πλαστικό συνέχεια το έκανα.
Άμεσα θα βάλω ξύλινα κλαδάκια. Έχω από στικς που είχα βάλει μια φορά στα παπαγαλάκια ξυλάκια και θα βάλω αυτά.
Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ.

----------


## Efthimis98

Τα ξυλάκια από τα στικς τι σχήμα έχουν; Είναι κατάλληλης διαμέτρου;

----------


## Τάκης gr

:: *Εγω παιδια βαζω πατηρθες απο  καλαμακια απο μπαμπου* 
*τα βρησκεις στα φυτορια απο αυτα που δενουν τα φυτα*
* τα βρησκεις  σε οτι μεγεθος και παχος θελεις* 
*τα χρησιμοποιω χρονια πλενοντε και καθαριζονται ευκολα* 
*και δεν σαπιζουν αμα παρεις και κανα λουλουδι στα δεινουν*
*και τζαμπα και  δεν κοστιζουν τιποτα  
* ::

----------


## Efthimis98

Προσωπικά, τα αποφεύγω τα καλάμια. Μπορεί να γίνουν άνετα πασιόν για ψείρες και άλλα κακοπροαίρετα πλασματακια. Αν τα ψεκάζεις που και που με κάποιο σκεύασμα ειδικό τότε οκ. Η πιο οικονομική και καλαίσθητη λύση είναι αυτά:

*Ξύλο Ακακίας και προετοιμασία**Πατήθρες, φτιάξε τις μόνος σου!*

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Έχουν ίδια διάμετρο με την άσπρη πατήρθα. Χιλιοστά πιο μικρές.
Θα βάλω φωτό το βράδυ να δείτε.

----------


## Τάκης gr

> Προσωπικά, τα αποφεύγω τα καλάμια. Μπορεί να γίνουν άνετα πασιόν για ψείρες και άλλα κακοπροαίρετα πλασματακια. Αν τα ψεκάζεις που και που με κάποιο σκεύασμα ειδικό τότε οκ. Η πιο οικονομική και καλαίσθητη λύση είναι αυτά:
> 
> *Ξύλο Ακακίας και προετοιμασία* 
> 
> *Πατήθρες, φτιάξε τις μόνος σου!*


Ευθυμη σωστα αυτα που λες αλλα εγω με αυτο που εχω κανει δεν εχω προβλημα τωρα για θεμα καλαισθητη λυση νταξει ειναι οπως το βλεπει κανεις 

σε εξωτερικό χώρο δύσκολο να εμφανιστεί ψείρα λόγο θερμοκρασία
 περασμα τα καλαμακια απο μπαμπου με 1 οικολογικό βερνίκι για εξωτερικούς χώρου και τελος η ψειρα και τα κακοπροαίρετα πλασματακια.
προληπτικά χρησιμοποιώ οικολογικά Το ξίδι, διαλυμένο σε χλιαρό νερό, μπορεί να αντιμετωπίσει αποτελεσματικά  τις ψείρες αν και δεν εχω προβλημα με ψειρες στα πουλια 
τακτικο καθαρισμα στην κλουβα η το κλουβι 
και δεν θα υπαρχει προβλημα μαι ψειρα :Bug Dance: και  πλασματακια  !  ::

----------


## jk21

> αν και δεν εχω προβλημα με ψειρες στα πουλια


ειδικα επειδη εισαι σε εξωτερικο χωρο , αν δεν στις   φερουν νεα πουλια στην εκτροφη σου ,θα τις  φερουν  σπουργιτια και αλλα αγριπουλια που πλησιαζουν τον χωρο .η ψειρα τρελενεται απο χαρα με τον ζεστο καιρο .Σου ευχομαι να μην αποκτησεις ,αλλα αν γινει ,ολα αυτα που λες δεν θα κανουν τιποτα ... 

και για να κανω μια ερωτηση ,πανω στο αρχικο θεμα .Η αμμος σαν γυαλοχαρτο απανω στην πατηθρα ,τι λογο υπαρξης εξυπηρετει; Να ερεθιζεται το ευαισθητο πελμα των πουλιων;

----------


## Efthimis98

> Η αμμος σαν γυαλοχαρτο απανω στην πατηθρα ,τι λογο υπαρξης εξυπηρετει; Να ερεθιζεται το ευαισθητο πελμα των πουλιων;


Υποτίθεται βοηθά στο να τρίβονται τα νύχια των πουλιων πιο αποτελεσματικά, σαν λύμα στην ουσία. Απλά δε θα πρέπει να είναι όλες οι πατήθρες έτσι γιατί τότε το πουλί θα πάθει πολύ χειρότερα. Ίσως μία και σε χαμηλό επίπεδο, για να μην περνάει το πουλί όλο το βράδυ πάνω της...

----------


## jk21

ειτε ειμαι  ανοητος ειτε αυτο που εγω κατανοω ως θεση των νυχιων ,οταν αρπαζουν την πατηθρα ,ακομα και μεγαλα να ειναι ,ειναι περιμετρικα και οχι καρφωτα κοντρα στην πατηθρα ,ωστε να υποκεινται σε λειανση .Τι αλλη μπαρουφα θα ακουσουμε επιτελους απο τον χωρο των εταιριων ειδων των πτηνων μας; Ειδικα στο πανω μερος της πατηθρας (αν με επιμονη μας πειθανε οτι το κατω μερος το ακουμπανε οι μυτες των νυχιων ) δεν ακουμπα σε καμμια περιπτωση στα νυχια και το μονο που επιβαρυνει ,ειναι το πελμα του ποδιου ,δημιουργωντας κινδυνο ποδοδερματιτιδας .Φοβομασταν τοσα χρονια την πλαστικη ως σκληρη και αποδεχομαστε αυτη;  .....

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

> και για να κανω μια ερωτηση ,πανω στο αρχικο θεμα .Η αμμος σαν γυαλοχαρτο απανω στην πατηθρα ,τι λογο υπαρξης εξυπηρετει; Να ερεθιζεται το ευαισθητο πελμα των πουλιων;


Ακριβώς σα γυαλόχαρτο είναι και μάλιστα χοντρό.
Μέσα στο περιτύλιγμα δεν κατάλαβα πόσο τραχύ ήταν. Νόμιζα ότι θα ήταν σα λίμα για νύχια χάρτινη. Καμία σχέση τελικά.
Την έβγαλα τελικά και έβαλα ξύλινα κλαράκια.

Για μια ακόμη φορά απογοητεύομαι από μεγάλες επώνυμες εταιρείες που "υποτίθεται" χρόνια τώρα έχουν είδη για πτηνά.

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Να ρωτήσω για τα ξύλα θαλάσσης. Με κατάλληλη προετοιμασία κάνουν και αυτά σωστά?

Επίσης δεν έχω καταλάβει και πολύ καλά τι διάμετρο περίπου πρέπει να έχουν. 
Πχ. πήρα σήμερα κλουβί και είχε μέσα ξύλινες πατήθρες 1,5 εκατοστό διάμετρο. Μεγάλες μου φάνηκαν για μπάτζι. Εσείς τι λέτε? Αν δεν κάνουν να τις χαρίσω.
Έχω άλλες ξύλινες να βάλω αν δεν κάνουν.

----------


## vasilis.a

εγω χρησιμοποιω πολλες και διαφορετικες διαμετρους στις κλουβες,οπως και καθετα ξυλα.σε κλουβι θα σου προτεινα να βαλεις  μια διαμετρο στην οποια το ποδι του πουλιου να μην κλεινει ετσι ωστε τα νυχια του να ακουμπανε πανω στο ξυλο.επισης ενα δευτερο ξυλο που να ξεκιναει στην μια ακρη,ισα που να τυλιγεται το ποδι του πουλιου και στην αλλη ακρη η 3ο ξυλο να ειναι πολυ λεπτο ετσι ωστε το πουλι να κλεινει εντελως τα δαχτυλα του.ετσι εχεις 3 διαφορετικες διαμετρους με βασικο σκοπο να γυμναζει τα δαχτυλα(ανοιγοκλεινοντας τα)και ολο το σωμα του πουλιου(στις πιο λεπτες πατηθρες),προσπαθωντας να ισορροπησει.

----------


## kaxiboy

ευχαριστώ πολύ για τη βοήθεια  :Happy:

----------

